
We killed the butler: Replacing Jenkins with Concourse - talonx
https://wgtwo.com/blog/replacing-jenkins-with-concourse/
======
weitzj
If you were to use the configuration as code plugin, you can bootstrap and
manage Jenkins via Git. Using HashiCorp Vault, you can integrate it with the
credentials plugin.

I have yet to see a solution which is superior than Jenkins.

Sure enough, other tools like GitLab seem to work better at a first glance
using Docker for your build slaves. But I can do all of this with Jenkins as
well and much more.

Also the onboarding for developers looks nicer for GitLab on a first glance
than for Jenkins. But later on you will start fighting triggers and yaml
includes.

But in my opinion Jenkins is far better in composing technologies to adapt to
your organization’s structure. Just because Docker is right now all the rage
should not mean that your CI system has to have a hard requirement for it.

